# Main > News >  [Gamer Printshop] 25 Quick and Dirty Map Tutorials Guide Book - released!

## Gamerprinter

*25 Quick and Dirty Map Tutorials Guide book* has been released to the public for sale at DTRPG for $19.99.



This is a step-by-step tutorials guide using Photoshop, Illustrator, GIMP, Inkscape and Xara Photo & Graphic Designer, using 8 common tool functions in those applications, showing you fully illustrated tutorials for everything from creating objects to creating both encounter and regional scale maps, including deck plans.

All KS backers who received the pre-editted version will be getting download links to the update over the next days and weeks. Any KS backers who did not, need to send me a PM on Kickstarter with their most current Email addresses so I can send them their product.

Monday, I will send the final version to the printers for hard copies.

Michael Tumey (GP)

----------


## Bogie

Looks good GP, congrats!

----------

